# Entertainment Forum > Classic Television >  Brookside cast members who went onto other things

## Treacle

Amanda Burton was in Brookside years ago and is now the star of the fabulous "Silent Witness".

Philip Olivier who played Tinhead recently won the games.

Steven Cartait/Fletcher who played Steve Murray turned up in Hollyoaks.

Katy Lamont who played Adele Murray turned up in panto!

Bernie Nolan who played Di Murray turned up in The Bill.

Claire Sweeney who played Lindsey Corkhill is now a Loose Women presenter.

Sue Jenkins who played Jackie Corkhill and Mickey Starke who played Sinbad both do charity work. Mickey Starke has also appeared in The Royal.

Anymore?

----------


## Chris_2k11

Jennifer Ellison who played Emily, won Hells Kitchen and also started a singing career, but which unfortunately doesn't seem to have lasted very long. Oh, and also the woman who played Diane Murray's mum (Brigid) is now in Emmerdale, currently playing Pearl.

----------


## melmarshall858

sue jenkins who played sheila has done loads of things since leaving

----------


## melmarshall858

also anna friel

----------


## Treacle

Yeah Anna Friel.

Sue Jenkins was Jackie Corkhill not Sheila Grant. Sue Johnston was Sheila Grant.

----------


## Treacle

Sue Jenkins cropped up in Corrie as a barmaid before her Brookie days.

----------


## Treacle

> Jennifer Ellison who played Emily, won Hells Kitchen and also started a singing career, but which unfortunately doesn't seem to have lasted very long. Oh, and also the woman who played Diane Murray's mum (Brigid) is now in Emmerdale, currently playing Pearl.


Oh yeah Meg Johnson! And Neil Caple who played Marty Murray played that mad Margarets husband in The Bill.

----------


## melmarshall858

> Sue Jenkins was Jackie Corkhill not Sheila Grant. Sue Johnston was Sheila Grant.



yeah sorry that is what i meant dont know what i was thinking of wasnt even thinking of the other sue then

----------


## Treacle

Sue Johnston and Ricky Tomlinson are now stars of the Royle Family.

----------


## Chris_2k11

I want to see Jimmy (Dean Sullivan) in something!

----------


## Treacle

Dean Sullivan has taken over the Brookside website with his Hey Jimmy thing.

I think taking the website away and giving it to him was pointless.

That's if it is him who is actually putting stuff on the site lol. Nothing surprises me.

Links:
www.heyjimmy.com
www.brookside.com

----------


## ~Sooz~

Paul Usher who played Barry Grant was in Liverpool One and The Bill.

John McArdle who played Billy Corkhill was in Liverpool One and Merseybeat.

----------


## Treacle

Oh yeah, ~Sooz~, I remember those two.

----------


## dddMac1

does anyone know what the guy who played Jimmy is doing now?

----------


## Treacle

Just that website thing if he's really doing it  :Smile:

----------


## Emmak2005

> Sue Johnston and Ricky Tomlinson are now stars of the Royle Family.


 Or should we say were as the beeb aren't making any more series.

----------


## Emmak2005

Annette Eckblom who played Debbie Gordon recently appeared in Holby City (November 2004) playing the character of Carrie Markham in the "Moment Of Truth" episode. Annette's daughter Amelia Warner (Lorna Doone) was also briefly married to Irish actor Colin Farrell back in 2001. She was later divorced in November of the same year. Probably something to do with the slight age gap. She was 19 & he was 25.

----------


## Treacle

> Or should we say were as the beeb aren't making any more series.


If you're being picky...

----------


## dddMac1

the guy who played Mick Johnson has been in Casualty

----------


## daisy38

> Steven Cartait/Fletcher who played Steve Murray turned up in Hollyoaks.


As who????

----------


## dddMac1

i don't really watch Hollyoaks but i think he turned up as a fireman

----------


## stacyefc

why has he got 2 second names

----------


## dddMac1

i think he changed it

----------


## stacyefc

oh thanks

leanne who used to be in brookie was in the bill.

i live in liverpool so i see some of the ex characters in town the last one i seen was lance

----------


## Treacle

I think he's now known as both, don't know why though.

Daisy38 he played Ben's friend from the fire station.

----------


## stacyefc

my mate kate goes to a gym and Diane Burke who played katie rogers now teaches a fitness class that my mate is in

----------


## no1abbafan

The actress who plays Tess in Casualty was in Brookie as Mick Johnsons 1st wife, and they now play husband and wife again in Casualty.
In Holby City the guy that plays Owen was in Brookie, he was Jennifer Ellisons dad and the actress that plays his wife in Holby City was also in Brookie, she lived with the doctor chap and the solicitor that Jacqui Dixon was to marry.
Dont forget Clare Sweeney - Lindsay Corkhill, also the actress that played Patricia Farnham was in Family Affairs also The blonde actress in Murder in Surburbia cant remember her name was in Brookie, she had piercings in her nose etc.. And the nurse from Angels or No Angels what ever its called was the nurse in Brookie who had the affair with the doctor who came from Hollyoaks - I was a big Brookie fan!!!!

----------


## Treacle

> The actress who plays Tess in Casualty was in Brookie as Mick Johnsons 1st wife, and they now play husband and wife again in Casualty.
> In Holby City the guy that plays Owen was in Brookie, he was Jennifer Ellisons dad and the actress that plays his wife in Holby City was also in Brookie, she lived with the doctor chap and the solicitor that Jacqui Dixon was to marry.
> Dont forget Clare Sweeney - Lindsay Corkhill, also the actress that played Patricia Farnham was in Family Affairs also The blonde actress in Murder in Surburbia cant remember her name was in Brookie, she had piercings in her nose etc.. And the nurse from Angels or No Angels what ever its called was the nurse in Brookie who had the affair with the doctor who came from Hollyoaks - I was a big Brookie fan!!!!


The nurse in "No Angels" it's Sunetra Sarker and her character was called Nisha.

I mentioned Claire Sweeney I think already  :Smile: 

Of course Gabrielle Glaister turned up in Family Affairs after playing Patricia Farnham. 

Mark Moraghan is the name of the actor who plays Owen in Holby City and his wife is played by Patricia Potter, both were in Brookie yeah.

----------


## melons1976

Reg's girlfrind in the bill (the one who died) she was in Brookside on and off for years

----------


## Treacle

She played Leanne and her best moment perhaps was blinding Jacqui Dixon for a while with some kind of spray when they had a fight in Bar Brookie.

The actress is called Vickie Gates.

----------


## melmarshall858

[QUOTE=Walford Queen]

Of course Gabrielle Glaister turned up in Family Affairs after playing Patricia Farnham. 

she also played debs in corrie - denises sister who stole vinnie (neil from bad girls) her boyfriend

----------


## Treacle

Did she? I didn't know that.

----------


## dddMac1

i dont remember that

----------


## Treacle

I can vaguely remember something about it now  :Smile:

----------


## melmarshall858

yeah it was just before natalie left if i recall but she wasnt in it for long

----------


## Treacle

Denise Welch? The one Sally slapped for having an affair with Kevin.

----------


## melons1976

yeah, thats her!

----------


## Treacle

I can remember her sister actually.

----------


## melmarshall858

she lived in des's house (well it was natalies as she had been married to him) but i think she was only in it for about 6 weeks or so

----------


## Treacle

Des Barnes? Oh yeah.

----------


## redmim

jennifer ellison also played meg in the phantom of the opera

----------


## Treacle

I bet she was still wooden!

----------

